# Plow won't go up



## BigTomR (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a generic snow plow built by a friend. My plow wants to go up but will not lift off the ground and when I release the up switch it floats back down. Will bad fluid cause this?


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

Not going to be the fluid. Bad valve bad seals on the lift ram


----------



## BigTomR (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks. There is a adjustable valve that controls the rate of drop on the down drop. It is on the Egg Head right after the hydraulic hose that delivers the fluid to the lift. I can close it completely and the plow will stay up as far as the system raises it. When I open it at all the plow floats down all the way. Does it sound like I need to replace that? I just relpaced the motor an put a new hose on the lift.


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

BigTomR;1370226 said:


> Thanks. There is a adjustable valve that controls the rate of drop on the down drop. It is on the Egg Head right after the hydraulic hose that delivers the fluid to the lift. I can close it completely and the plow will stay up as far as the system raises it. When I open it at all the plow floats down all the way. Does it sound like I need to replace that? I just relpaced the motor an put a new hose on the lift.


I would say you have a bad valve in the power unit. I am guessing the valve that you are adjusting is just what you said controls the drop speed. When you crank it down it wouldn't allow fluid back to the valve on the power unit. Not sure what you have for power unit but most of them have valves that open and close so it would open and provide fluid to lift the ram and close when you let off the switch. So if you had a bad O-rings on the valve it would allow fluid to return to the tank and plow to bleed down. Might post a couple of pictures of the power unit

Good Luck!!


----------



## BigTomR (Dec 5, 2011)

I just want to check everything before spending more money and greatly appreciate your expertise. I can agree with the bad valve but why does the plow not go all the way up. I added fluid and it went up about 6 inches more. I thought the fluid had air in it so I continued the up and down but now it does not move off the ground. Also my left and right angle work perfectly would there be two valves in the power unit. one of the angle cylinders leaks, would that matter? I think my power unit is a fenner. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

because the "up" valve is stuck open. Take it out and use a battery and 2 wires to snap it back and fourth, 9 times out of 10 that fixes it or just put a new valve in it.


----------



## BigTomR (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank You for your help


----------

